# First Pollen of 2009



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

When we were in our hives today filling the top feeders and adding pollen patties, we noticed the bees have already starting to bring in pollen from somewhere.
http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv245/cwholmesjr/IMGP1015.jpg

Looked like they were loaded down pretty good too.
http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv245/cwholmesjr/IMGP1017.jpg
Here's a couple more from today.

Cleaning up after I dropped the remnants of a pollen pattie.

http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv245/cwholmesjr/IMGP1034.jpg

http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv245/cwholmesjr/IMGP1038.jpg


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

awesome BIG pics!!!! thanks for posting them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

No_Bivy said:


> awesome BIG pics!!!! thanks for posting them.:thumbsup:


Yeah! That third picture really JUMPS out at you!  I know they have close focusing binoculars but nothing like that, which would be interesting to use. Maybe they are available. Thanks for the pics flyingpig.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Judging from the color of the pollen and your location, my guess to the source is maple trees.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Brent Bean said:


> Judging from the color of the pollen and your location, my guess to the source is maple trees.


Yeah, looks like silver Maple. If you guys are getting the same weather we are there are tons of pollen sources opening up. Too many warm days makes me scared. We get a freeze and all that early season potential goes bye-bye.

Of course, we could have an early flow and we will all be happy.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

very nice shots! Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can get my camera out again


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Wonder how good Water Oak Pollen is for Bees? Its about a 1/2 inch thick on my Van today.


----------

